# Buyer Beware!



## irideiam (Aug 8, 2020)

Beware of Ebay user: jaycarr66,

Be careful if you buy classic/vintage bikes from this guy on eBay, his bike packing is careless or should I say none existent. I just bought a bike from him and all he did was remove the wheels, bars and seat and threw them in the box, resulting in a bent axle and damage to the original paint from the wheels rubbing against the frame. I can deal with the axle but there is no fixing original paint damage. I ask him for a partial refund for the damage and he refused saying he'd only offer a full refund. I kept the bike.

Typically, I ask a seller on eBay if they know how to pack a bike, give them tips, or ask them to have a shop do it, but he ignored my instructions and shipped the next day, most likely because he had it packed up already.


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Why don’t you just get a full refund. Unless it’s a supper rare bike, others will come up for sale.

Send it back to him as he sent it to you. Force him to try and resell a damaged bike.


----------



## irideiam (Aug 8, 2020)

I guess, I should have said it was a rare bike at a reasonable price, and my larger concern is I would pack it up correctly and he would turn around and resell it without unpacking it and taking new pictures to disclose damage. I decided to stop and preserve what value is left in the classic.


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 8, 2020)

From most all appearances in seller's completed bike auctions, he's a scrapper, a bunch of pieced together mismatched parts. U no, seller has to pay for returns like this, right? I'd do it, stick it right back in same box and dump it  in his lap, X fingers, Shipper smashes it too. .


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 8, 2020)

And, your feedback, 'Won't partial refund'? Nope, you are the victim but it's making it  appear as if U the cheapskate too. 

U wouldn't like to get neg feedback  on ebay from me cause, I make it perfectly clear if a seller screws me. No mister nice guy on ebay b/c it's a community and I want people to know, warned if I got screwed. Nice guys who take BS from a seller just make it worse for others.


----------



## irideiam (Aug 8, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> From most all appearances in seller's completed bike auctions, he's a scrapper, a bunch of pieced together mismatched parts. U no, seller has to pay for returns like this, right? I'd do it, stick it right back in same box and dump it  in his lap, X fingers, Shipper smashes it too. .



I care too much about saving classic & vintage bikes than to do that. I gave him negative feedback, and posted here to warn others. I'm moving on. He can live with himself, and his actions!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 8, 2020)

Some people do not care at all.  Can't comprehend beyond his own gain.  It catches up eventually.  Thanks for the warning


----------



## irideiam (Aug 8, 2020)

Here's the feedback I left, unfortunately Ebay limits characters to 80 on negative feedback.
" Careless packing resulted in damage, Seller refused partial refund for damage!"


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm kinda in the camp that he did offer a full refund and that he was not obligated to offer any sort of partial refund. That said I try to make things right if I have something go wrong. If you were really that unhappy you should have just thrown it back in the box and sent it back. Like CWCMAN said unless this was a piece of unobtanium you'll find another. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2020)

Unfortunately being from careless or greedy sellers half the bikes I've gotten have not been packed very good even from here, glad to see your saving a rare bike from further damage ( by the time it was send back & resold who knows what condition it would be in ), would have been nice to get a partial refund but that the way I goes for us that try to save bikes and not part for profit, Good luck and can't wait to see pic of it. Oh, what is it??


----------



## irideiam (Aug 8, 2020)

mrg said:


> Unfortunately being from careless or greedy sellers half the bikes I've gotten have not been packed very good even from here, glad to see your saving a rare bike from further damage ( by the time it was send back & resold who knows what condition it would be in ), would have been nice to get a partial refund but that the way I goes for us that try to save bikes and not part for profit, Good luck and can't wait to see pic of it. Oh, what is it??



1965 Schwinn King Size Heavy Duti, all original except seat, seat bolt, pedals, tires. Hard to find in this condition, since most were used commercially. A lot of you on here don't care for middleweights but I happen to like them better than ballooners. I collected King Size Americans and HDs in the past, but sold all my collection a few years ago. I couldn't resist this one when it came up.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 8, 2020)

You should have put in a complaint with Ebay if you wanted a partial refund. They will often cover it if the seller won't. Shipper should have covered it too, that way you get your partial refund and still keep the bike.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 9, 2020)

That is a really nice bike. Especially if you are tall.  Middleweights still roll great!  That seller was the subject of a past negative post.  I remember the antiques shop window.  
His phone number is in the window.  Not the smartest advertising.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, that guy is a piece of work. I posted maybe a few months back, about how he came to my house to buy a couple bikes, and got angry with me when I wouldn't accept a personal check. I will never do business with him.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 10, 2020)

Jay81 said:


> Yeah, that guy is a piece of work. I posted maybe a few months back, about how he came to my house to buy a couple bikes, and got angry with me when I wouldn't accept a personal check. I will never do business with him.



It is coming back to me.  I remember your post.  The guy does sell some bikes.  He had a listing I was interested in.  The ad said that complete bike was for sale but he was parting it out at the same time!?  What if parts were sold and removed and then I hit the Buy It Now?  Could have been a problem!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 10, 2020)

The guy offered a full refund, and you didn't take it.  So be happy with what you got!  It is your choice to keep it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 10, 2020)

The basic standard of care includes sufficient padding for the expected rough, but not insane treatment by the shipping company. The seller's duty to the buyer does not end at the time of sale in that case, but extends to sufficient and customary packing and padding. A bare bones "drop in" with no padding falls short of the standard. Once you received the bike, you get a basic inspection period and you get to make the call of whether to seek a refund or to keep it. If it is OK enough to keep, then I agree you end up in the category of "fool me twice, shame on me". Sometimes you learn the hard way not to buy from a particular source. I've been there too and it's helpful to hear when these things happen to others. 

The one concern I have about seeking a refund is that if you're truly dealing with someone unscrupulous, you could send it back and have him claim that actually, you damaged it unpacking or monkeying with it, and then you're out the bike and forced to go after him for the money. Hopefully eBay and Paypal would protect you, but you're in peril when you are out both possession of the good and the payment at the same time.


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks for the heads-up, good to know.


----------

